# trump's attacks on the constitution



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 13, 2018)

*RWNJs say they can't research, read and educate themselves so here are a few threads for them not to read. *

And no, info wars and hannity are not in this list. OTOH, there are millions more links for anyone with the courage to read them. 

Trump Tramples on the Constitution, Again

Donald Trump's unshackled attacks on the Constitution

Charlottesville and the Problem of Donald Trump’s Constitution

Trump, Democracy, and the Constitution

Journalists Slam Trump’s “Attack on the Constitution”

In growing Constitutional Crisis, Trump attacks CIA, FBI over Investigations

Opinion | President Trump, Please Read the Constitution

Opinion | Trump’s Tool Kit Does Not Include the Constitution

The constitutional crisis is now

The Constitution has stopped Trump -- so far (Opinion)  - CNN
The Constitution vs. Trump

GOP rep: US Constitution doesn't give president 'authority to strike Syria'

Trump vs. Bezos: The president is on the wrong side of the Constitution

Donald Trump: A One-Man Constitutional Crisis

Trump Trashes the Constitution. So Where Are the Lawyers?

Trump vs. the Constitution: A Guide

Donald Trump's Constitution


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2018)

Luddly is very considerate of the far right's needs.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 13, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *RWNJs say they can't research, read and educate themselves so here are a few threads for them not to read. *
> 
> And no, info wars and hannity are not in this list. OTOH, there are millions more links for anyone with the courage to read them.
> 
> ...



It's all liberal tripe
If the Dirty Dems had anything real they would be using it.


----------



## impuretrash (Jun 13, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *RWNJs say they can't research, read and educate themselves so here are a few threads for them not to read. *
> 
> And no, info wars and hannity are not in this list. OTOH, there are millions more links for anyone with the courage to read them.
> 
> ...




Oh thats rich, a lefty talking about defending the constitution when they're the ones who want to burn it every time someone gets their feelings hurt.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 13, 2018)

Since when do progs give a hoot in hell about circumventing and subverting the Constitution?..Or are y'all just butthurt because Cheeto Jesus is horning in on your racket?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 13, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *RWNJs say they can't research, read and educate themselves so here are a few threads for them not to read.*


You KNOW they're desperate when they post THIS kind of garbage.

How many LWNJ's will JUMP for Social Justice when Trump wins in 2020 and the Right gets more seats this November ?

(Not to mention appoints a few more Conservative SCOTUS judges and places a lot more Conservatives on the nations Circuit courts.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 13, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Luddly is very considerate of the far right's needs.




JakeStarkey One of the very few Conservatives on this board. 

RWNJs posts above are pathetic. Not one testicle among you.

You can stop lying about trump. He does attack the constitution. You can not pretend he does not.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 13, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *RWNJs say they can't research, read and educate themselves so here are a few threads for them not to read. *
> ...




Oh please.

Not one of you has the balls to educate yourself.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 13, 2018)

Lmao I clicked three of Lugnuts links...NY Slimes, CNN and Chicago Tribune...
Leftist shill sites


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 13, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly is very considerate of the far right's needs.
> ...





BAHAHAHAHA 

/thread


----------



## impuretrash (Jun 13, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




You didnt even read the articles. You just googled "trump tramples the constitution" and posted the results.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 13, 2018)

Well then win the House and Senate this November and let see if you can impeach Trump over his Constitutional Infractions...

My bet it will be like 2006 and Pelosi will forget about impeachment while you just nod like the typical drone you are...

At least now George W. Bush is no longer public enemy number one...


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 13, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *RWNJs say they can't research, read and educate themselves so here are a few threads for them not to read. *
> ...



How would they use it?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2018)

The fact is that Trump's attacks on the Constitution fail.  They always have, they always will.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 13, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> JakeStarkey One of the very few Conservatives on this board.


Conserving fuel on the highway to serfdom.


----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2018)

*After 8 years of Obozo thumbing his nose at the constitution, you have the balls to post this tripe?*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2018)

Only the Alt Right and the parts of the uneducated rights think that it was Obama who was disdaining the Constitution, when in fact they have been doing it daily.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 14, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly is very considerate of the far right's needs.
> ...



Farkey is as much of a conservative as vegan hot dogs are actually hot dogs.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 14, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Posting a bunch of bullshit links and not even commenting on any of them is as worthless as most of your posts.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 14, 2018)

Denial seems to be a virus with no cure and has afflicted most of the members of the USMB's self proclaimed conservatives.  

Trump seeks order, and is not overly concerned with the law and American Jurisprudence.  His tactics are those of a banana republic usurper, and his enemies list grows and grows. 

A look at new posts is instructive, attacks on Democrats and their leadership, Obama and his AG's and Sect. of States, and millions of American's they consider "libtards' or "progs" dominate.

The hate expressed by these self defined conservatives is one more step closer to the fascist regimes of the 1930's, and an outright rejection of American ethos.

Trumpism is EVIL, as is Sessions pogrom to rip apart families under the color of law.   Open you eyes and minds people, it can happen here and began in Jan 2017.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 14, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Denial seems to be a virus with no cure and has afflicted most of the members of the USMB's self proclaimed conservatives.
> 
> Trump seeks order, and is not overly concerned with the law and American Jurisprudence.  His tactics are those of a banana republic usurper, and his enemies list grows and grows.
> 
> ...



All sorts of blah blah blah, no actual backup.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 14, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Denial seems to be a virus with no cure and has afflicted most of the members of the USMB's self proclaimed conservatives.
> ...



Thanks Marty,  for providing more evidence of denial.  There is no explanation, rational or otherwise that what I wrote is fiction or an alternate form of reality.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 14, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



It is nothing more than your very biased opinion that you are parading around as quasi-fact. 

And if you want to look at something against the "american ethos" how about forcing someone to bake a cake or lose their business, or saying men can run against women in a race and win "if they feel like it"?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 14, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



"quasi-fact"?  You either live in a cave and see noting but shadows, or lie.  There is nothing I wrote which is not true, and my admonition (to open one's eyes and mind) was directed to people like you.  Trump is a cancer, and it has spread to those who believe the MSM is fake, and that only Trump tells the truth.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 14, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



More opinion parading as fact. More exaggeration over your inability to admit your side lost the last election. More mewling from a whiny little government thug-twat who thinks they are better and more "woke" than everyone else.

You are a smug self centered prick. nothing more or less.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 14, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing, and proving my point, to wit:

*"The hate expressed by these self defined conservatives is one more step closer to the fascist regimes of the 1930's, and an outright rejection of American ethos"*


----------



## martybegan (Jun 14, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



hate directed at you has nothing to do with fascism. I'm not trying to stop you from doing anything, I am just calling you out for the moron you are.

Snowflake much?

The only tyranny comes from pricks like you. 

Guns for me, and not for thee

bake that cake, peasant

and on and on and on.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 14, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Your hate should prohibit you from ever owning or possessing a gun; the cost you whine about is not the highest hurdle you would need to  pass a background check.  

Cowards use the tool of name calling (prick, peasant, snowflake) while hiding behind a keyboard.  For the record, I've been called much worse by punks during my career, when they were safely locked in a cage.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 14, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Only small minded idiots like you could confuse message board "hate" with any actual intent to use a firearm illegally. 

Oooh, a big government stooge tough guy, who thinks he's part of some governmental nobility. 

it's the same smarmy attitude we see in the press. you think your shit doesn't stink, just like they do. 

You are an oppressive twat, nothing more, and the world will be a better place without you in it.

You are probably one of those self important overbearing asshole cops, the type that park with the placard on their windshield in front of the hydrant when they get home because they believe they deserve to because of their badge.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 14, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Thanks for sharing and proving you are both very angry and an asshole.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 14, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




My asshole behavior is limited to verbal sparring on a message board. Yours is being part of a system that tries to fuck with people via government fiat. 

And yes, people who like to use government to suppress others while keeping for themselves what they want to suppress makes me angry.

If I'm limited to a 10 round mag, cops should be too.

If I have to follow parking rules, cops should as well.

you aren't some form of nobility, the term is civil servant, not civil knight. 

That makes you far more dangerous than i will ever be.


----------



## kaz (Jun 15, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly is very considerate of the far right's needs.
> ...



Being lauded as a true conservative by a Marxist.  Ouch, Jake...


----------



## kaz (Jun 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Fascism is left.  It's a form of socialism


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 15, 2018)

kaz said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Rather than by a fascist.   Fascism is Big Government progressive alt right: _uber_ nationalistic, nativistic, ethnocentric, ethno white state, antidemocracy. Government works hand in hand with business to suppress worker and labor's rights.


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2018)

This hilarious coming from asshole Liberals that hate the freedom of religion, the right to keep and bear arms and the right of free speech when it interferes with making the US a socialist shithole.

They want slavery to the state so that 13th Amendment is unacceptable as far as they are concerned.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 15, 2018)

Ah, the attack by the far right who do not understand that the Constitution protects freedom of and freedom from religion, who have no idea what the 2dA means, or what is socialism, or the 13thA, for that matter.

They want small government so powerless that the Cowboys and the Earps fight for power while the citizens cower in fear.

True Americans revere the Rule of Law and crush the Rule of Man.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 22, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Oh thats rich, a lefty talking about defending the constitution when they're the ones who want to burn it every time someone gets their feelings hurt.


yet here you are posting like a melting snowflake.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 22, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *RWNJs say they can't research, read and educate themselves so here are a few threads for them not to read. *
> 
> And no, info wars and hannity are not in this list. OTOH, there are millions more links for anyone with the courage to read them.
> 
> ...




WTF?

From the first link..

The illegal attack on Syria that the Trump administration has been threatening for the last week has started:

President Trump ordered a military attack against Syrian President Bashar al-Assad on Friday, joining allies Britain and France in launching missile strikes in retaliation for what Western nations said was the deliberate gassing of Syrian civilians.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 22, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...




No shit...just  copy and paste 

She should of googled Obama and Bush jr. kills US citizens with out due process , with fucking drones



.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



The LWNJs should try typing in Obama Lawlessness. They will get over 1 million hits.


----------

